# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Việc làm cho dân CNTT >  chọn lọc khi đánh đề online! ghilode.com đánh đề online bảo mật hàng đầu tại miền bắc

## vuducvip

_chọn lọc khi chơi Lô đề online_ 
- Đợi con  Lô đề online  nổ 3 nháy xuất hiện. (Chọn con  Lô đề online  này để nuôi)
- Trường hợp có vốn hôm sau đánh lại liền. Ít vốn đợi 3 hôm sau nhào vô nuôi theo kiểu gấp thếp.
(các con  Lô đề online  này có đặc điểm là từ lúc nổ 3 nháy đến lúc nổ lại ít nhất là 0 ngày, còn bình thường thì 3,4 hoặc 5, 6 ngày: (ace lưu ý đôi khi cũng có ngoại lệ: ví dụ con 99 8 ngày, con 17 là 11 ngày...), xác suất nổ trong tuần =90 % (tức là bắt 10 con  Lô đề online  sẽ có 9 con nổ sau 7 ngày)).
Cách 2:
- Đợi con  Lô đề online  có phong độ tốt xuất hiện (nổ nhiều trong 20 ngày)và
- Có tần số xuất hiện dao động từ 1 đến 4 ngày. (Chọn con  Lô đề online  này để nuôi)
(thời gian nuôi max = 5 ngày nhé ace)
Đây là  kinh nghiệm trong  Lô đề online  của một đại cao thủ "trại chăn nuôi", rất có tâm huyết và tình cảm dành cho ACE trong diễn đàn, để hiểu rõ hơn  kinh nghiệm trong  Lô đề online  chăn nuôi của "MT5P", "Hoàng Dược Sư"... và các ACE khác thì mời mọi người vào box của "MT5P" ở "trại chăn nuôi", tôi chỉ lược trích  kinh nghiệm trong  Lô đề online  ấy một cách thô thiển nhưng cố gắng sao cho gọn và dễ hiểu với mọi người.
 kinh nghiệm trong  Lô đề online  bổ sung của "hoangcuong":
- Muốn ăn liền không cần nuôi thì hôm nay con nào về 3 nháy thì ngày mai phang lại con ngược lại của nó ví dụ con 84 hôm nay về 3 nháy thì ngày mai phang 48 cơ hội cũng hơn 90% đỡ phải nuôi.
bò trong Lô đề online
-Chiêm bao thấy bò chạy ra cửa ngõ là điềm sắp sửa có việc may mắn.
- Thấy bò leo lên mái là điềm thành đạt trong Lô đề online.
- Thấy bò vàng vào nhà là gặp của bất ngờ.
- Thấy bò đẻ con là điềm làm ăn phát tài.
- Thấy cỡi bò vào thành thị là sắp sữa có tin mừng từ xa về.
- Thấy sừng bò vấy máu là sắp sửa được vinh thăng.
- Nếu thấy bò húc là điềm thất bại trong Lô đề online.
- Thấy bò biết nói là sắp sửa có việc chẳng lành.
- Thấy bò ốm mà hung hăng là sắp có việc xô xát trong nhà.
- Thấy bò con là điềm vợ sắp có thai.
- Thấy bò rừng nên ĐB phòng có tình địch đang rắp tâm ám hại.

bướm trong Lô đề online
-Chiêm bao thấy bướm là gặp ngưòi phản phúc.
- Thấy bưóm bay lưọn là mọi việc không thành.
- Thấy đang bắt bưóm là sắp say đắm vì tình.
- Con gái thấy bưóm là tình duyên rời rã.
bó trong Lô đề online
-Chiêm bao thấy đang cột hoa thành bó là có sự mời mọc, liên hoan.
- Thấy tặng bó hoa cho người đẹp là sắp bị quyến rű vì tình, ĐB phòng sa ngã.
- Thấy có người cùng phái mang hoa tặng mình là sắp bị phản bội trong Lô đề online.
- Thấy người khác phái tặng mình bó hoa là sắpđược người để ý cất nhắc.
- Thấy mình đang bó củi khô là điềm gặp người yêu lý tưởng.
- Thấy bó củi còn xanh mà không lá là điềm nguy hiểm đến tính mạng, nếu bó củi có lá là sắp sửa có tiền.
- Thấy bó củi tự nhiên rời ra là điềm hao tài.
- Thấy đưa bó củi vào lửa là điềm tang khó.
bỏ trong Lô đề online
-Chiêm bao thấy người trên trước ruồng bỏ là điềm phát tài.
- Nếu thấy bị gia đình ruồng bỏ là hung tin, ĐB phòng có kẻ thân tín phản phúc.
- Thấy vợ hay chồng ruồng bỏ là điềm tội tù, ĐB phòng bị phao vu, nhất là nên tránh những đồ đạc do người đem gởi.
bói trong Lô đề online
-Chiêm bao thấy thầy bói là điềm sắp bị lừa gạt, ĐB phòng hao tài- Lưu ý: nên để sang ngày thứ 2 mới nuôi, thường chỉ nuôi đến ngày thứ 3 hoặc thứ 4 là nổ, có rất nhiều lần nó nổ luôn vào ngày hôm sau..
 Phương pháp trong  Lô đề online lấy  Lô đề online  nuôi của "MT5P":
kinh nghiệm trong  Lô đề online  bắt  Lô đề online  XSMB để nuôi trong tuần.
Phương pháp trong  Lô đề online bắt  Lô đề online  của mình (tạm gọi) là " Núp lùm chờ địch xuất hiện " như sau:
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
chỗ chơi lô đề tỷ lệ cao chỉ có tại ghilode .com, lo de online uy tin, danh lo de truc tuyen uy tin nhat,  danh lo de online uy tin, web danh de uy tin, ghilode lo de, web choi lo de online uy tin nhat, lo de uy tin, web bao lo de uy tin, danh lode online,  trang web nao chơi số đề uy tín an toan, đánh lô đề  trên trang nào uy tín nhất, cach choi xsmb, lô đề nào uy tín nhất, đánh lô đề trực tuyến, web lo de online, choi de online o trang nao uy tin,  xin web ghi lo de truc tuyen,  danh de online web nao uy tin nhat, danh de online, ghilode .com, trang danh de truc tuyen uy tin nhat, tim dia chi xin so danh lo de, trangghilodeuytin, cac web choi bao lo uy tin, danhlodeonline, web choi lo de online,  trang lode online uy tin, danh de online uy tin, site lo de nao uy tin 2018, trang web site nao choi de uy tin nhat , choi lodeonline, trang danh lo de online,  web nao danh lo de uy tin, trang lo de nao uy tin nhat, các trang web choi lode online uy tín, trang web đánh lô online, web danh lo uy tin nhat viet nam, danhdeonline uy tin, tim web choi de, trang web choi lo moi nhat, cac trang web danh lo de, web danh lo de online moi nhat, trang web choi de uy tin nhat viet nam, web lode uy tin, trang web lode an cao nhat, lode uy tin, trang web ghi lo de uy tin nhat, dia chi lo de online uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin, trang lode online moi nhat, nhung trang web choi lo de uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin nhat, đánh đề trang web nào uy tín nhất, nhung trang danh lo de uy nhat, web ghi lo de online uy tin, trang web lode uy tin hien nay, ghi lo truc tuyen uy tin, trang web choi lo de uy tin, web ghi lo de mien trung uy tin, trang web choi lo de online uytin nhat, cac trang web ghi lo de online, trang web lode online, ghi lo de uy tin, nhung web lo de uy tin, lo de uy tin online , trang lo de uy tinh nhat, trang web choi de truc tuyen uy tin nhat, ghilode uy tin nhat, trang ghilode danh de uy tin nhat, danh lo de online o trang web nao uy tin nhat, danh lo truc tuyen uy tin nhat, danh de truc tuyen, danh de online uy tin !

----------

